# Wierdest feeders?



## nhood97 (Feb 3, 2013)

Just curiosity, what is the weirdest thing you have fed your tegu? Or want to...? Any bugs considered "exotic"? Also where did you get it, how much was it, and what did your guide think of it? And my baby colombian just decided to tromp all over my brand new smartphone... so glad ive got screen protectors and a scratch resistant coating... they get annoying but you have to adore them Anyways, I personally would like to get some horn worms, silkworms, earthworms, stick or leaf bugs (if I raised them myself because their normal diet is toxic to reptiles, if I feed them non toxic artificial diet from birth it solves the problem),snails (originally for human consumption due to risk of parasites), tadpoles (gave my Colombian some yesterday, he loved them), frogs, praying mantis (haven't decided on this one) and well, just about everything else considered tegu safe and edible. I currently regularly give my little guy crickets, roaches, superworms, fish ( once a week), rat pinkies ( every other week), waxworm treats and eggs whenever I need him to eat his veggies ( I cook them into it). He also gets chicken ( baked no spices), shrimp, and I'm hatching triops for him. And which online feeder stores have been good to everyone else on here? Input appreciated.


Oops, not guide, tegu. Sorry. Stupid spell check.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 3, 2013)

Give the chicken raw with calcium supplement. The most exotic thing I gave Gwangi was a compressed disc of turkey breast from a cheese and cracker party tray on new years eve. I know it was not really good for him, but hey, it fell on the floor.


----------



## tresh (Feb 3, 2013)

I tried feeding my tegus fresh fish yesturday. Fresh, straight from a grocery store where they prepare the fish right in front of you. It was a cool thing to watch, watching them prepare the fish. Anyways. 

Out of three tegus, NONE of them would touch the fish. These are my lizards that hide food and eat rotten things when they can find them...and good fleshy fish with squishy guts and everything? NOPE.

Other than that, one of my tegus has discovered trash bags recently, and trying to retrieve a few days old pizza crust from the mouth of a tegu who has decided that this is food was not fun, not fun at all. Tegus are too damned smart sometimes.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2013)

Bald eagle, rattlesnake, millipedes, cicada.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

You could feed it anoles


----------



## jondancer (Feb 3, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Bald eagle, rattlesnake, millipedes, cicada.



Bald eagle? Your a bad dude.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 3, 2013)

Used to work at a biological museum, people turned in all kinds of dead animals as specimen vouchers. Birds were predominantly converted to study skins (stuffed birds), so we figured as long as we knew that what killed the animal wasn't a toxic substance, why not put the flesh to use feeding my living zoo as opposed to sending it out for incineration? Someone turned in a bald eagle once that appeared to have been electrocuted, so I took the flesh home for the critters. They really seemed to relish that one.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 4, 2013)

_Nothing too unusual other than Krill that I got from petco or petsmart,.. one of'em. Both my tegu and monitor were all over it._


----------



## Cassie (Feb 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Used to work at a biological museum, people turned in all kinds of dead animals as specimen vouchers. Birds were predominantly converted to study skins (stuffed birds), so we figured as long as we knew that what killed the animal wasn't a toxic substance, why not put the flesh to use feeding my living zoo as opposed to sending it out for incineration? Someone turned in a bald eagle once that appeared to have been electrocuted, so I took the flesh home for the critters. They really seemed to relish that one.



You do know that possessing native birds, especially bald eagles, or any part of them, without a permit, is illegal in the United States (and Canada last I checked), right?


> Specific provisions in the statute include a Federal prohibition to "pursue, hunt, take, capture, kill, attempt to take, capture or kill, possess, offer for sale, sell, offer to purchase, purchase, deliver for shipment, ship, cause to be shipped, deliver for transportation, transport, cause to be transported, carry, or cause to be carried by any means whatever, receive for shipment, transportation or carriage, or export, at any time, or in any manner, any migratory bird, included in the terms of this Convention . . . for the protection of migratory birds . . . or any part, nest, or egg of any such bird."


Obviously, I have no idea where you're from, but since bald eagles are only native to North America I can assume.
People can bring birds to museums and such under specific guidelines, but workers themselves, unless they have permits, are not covered.
Someone working for a Zoological Museum covered this herself as well.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, Cassie, I am very aware of this fact. What you may not be aware of is that there are often provisions for museums/universities/etc. that allow people to deal with the remains. Think about it: the museum stuffs an endangered bird and then, if going by the strictest letter of the law, now has flesh that cannot be sent to an incinerator or otherwise disposed of because the waste handlers do not have the permits to possess such. The laws are set up to prevent trafficking, but there are often broad reaching permits that most people would never believe. In Canada it is illegal under most circumstances to import chelonians, or any part there of. Much like the paragraph you quoted above. I once had in my possession a permit that, although issued under scientific license, stipulated that I could import any chelonion or part there of, for purpose of scientific experimentation, keeping as a pet, resale, or consumption. Basically, if Equador would have agreed to it, I could have brought Lonesome George home to turn into soup and no one could legally interfere. Not that I would have, mind you.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Wierdest feeders?*



rhetoricx said:


> You could feed it anoles



I wouldn't want to see that if they were live...  poor little things. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


...as far as illegal stuff... :/ i know someone who rehabbed bats and a spotted turtle once. Without a license. *ahem* just saying... a dead eagle's guts...i don't think anyone was missing it. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cassie (Feb 4, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Yes, Cassie, I am very aware of this fact. What you may not be aware of is that there are often provisions for museums/universities/etc. that allow people to deal with the remains. Think about it: the museum stuffs an endangered bird and then, if going by the strictest letter of the law, now has flesh that cannot be sent to an incinerator or otherwise disposed of because the waste handlers do not have the permits to possess such. The laws are set up to prevent trafficking, but there are often broad reaching permits that most people would never believe. In Canada it is illegal under most circumstances to import chelonians, or any part there of. Much like the paragraph you quoted above. I once had in my possession a permit that, although issued under scientific license, stipulated that I could import any chelonion or part there of, for purpose of scientific experimentation, keeping as a pet, resale, or consumption. Basically, if Equador would have agreed to it, I could have brought Lonesome George home to turn into soup and no one could legally interfere. Not that I would have, mind you.



See, remains after stuffing was something I was never told about and had wondered so thank you for enlightening me!
I wasn't really trying to sound as if I was chastising you or pointing my finger at a "federal felony", but rather trying to share the legal aspects of it, just in case you or anyone reading didn't know.
Don't exactly want to have people go out into their yard and start shooting bald eagles, or any other protected bird, because tegus can apparently eat them, ya know?

That brings up a question I had thought about earlier today. I'm a bow-hunter and I get a fair amount of wild game each season, I figure if I can eat the meat then it might be okay for a tegu to eat it as well? We're talking deer, elk, wild boar, rabbit, quail, wild turkey, etc.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

You know, I have this 'friend' that disposes of hospital infectious waste. I mean, well, if they're throwing those parts away anyway...


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 4, 2013)

*droooool*

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## apocalypse910 (Feb 4, 2013)

Loki loves hornworms (Captive Raised)- they are a huge mess though. 
Not sure if it qualifies as weird but mine absolutely loves apple snails from the Asian market. I've also given him chicken hearts, frog legs, and canned grasshoppers as treats.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 4, 2013)

I feed my tegu dog poop at least twice a week


----------



## Dubya (Feb 4, 2013)

Tegudude88 said:


> I feed my tegu dog poop at least twice a week



If your dog has worms, cut poop feeding in half, then double it and divide it by two for optimum nutrition.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh ya that's a good idea


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 5, 2013)

Could the cat next door be weird?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 5, 2013)

My dog eats my other dog's poop. Just knew everyone would want to know. . . 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread is very random lol. And informative. 

I know deer is ok, not sure about wild turkey, etc. I don't see why not though. My husband is also a hunter. Were getting a dwarf caiman this summer, and plan on putting game in our freezer for it. While its there, Ill feed some to the Tegu when I get it (when its warm enough to ship). I'm kinda excited about it. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cassie (Feb 5, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> This thread is very random lol. And informative.
> 
> I know deer is ok, not sure about wild turkey, etc. I don't see why not though. My husband is also a hunter. Were getting a dwarf caiman this summer, and plan on putting game in our freezer for it. While its there, Ill feed some to the Tegu when I get it (when its warm enough to ship). I'm kinda excited about it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



See I've read that venison is fine but I was assuming that meant farmed deer/elk.
I know a few people won't eat any meat from a wild animal because they think it's "sicker" than farmed animals...different diseases and such.
But tegus would normally eat things from the wild, right? Although I doubt I'd see one taking down a bear.

I currently hunt in Pennsylvania and we're only allowed like...one of everything. But Georgia, where I'm moving this summer, has totally different laws and one person can take 12 deer, something like 12 pheasants a day, up to 3 turkeys, etc. And if we're out that much, which knowing me and my fiance we will be (we like being able to feed ourselves for a few months), may as well find another purpose for all that meat.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 5, 2013)

I eat wild deer all the time. Love deer jerkey. Does anyone honestly know 100% where thier meat comes from??? 

I will say, I know where I hunt too. My uncle owns 350 acres half woods. He's a farmer, but doesn't do the harsh chemicals. Husbands family owns 100 acres in Amish country. It's strictly camping ground. The only thing I can think of is if the animals have eaten anything with pesticides on it. 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cassie (Feb 5, 2013)

Most produce have pesticides on them so we'd be eating them anyway, kinda? I mean unless you go organic.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dog poops organic right?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Feb 5, 2013)

hamsters.... prekilled of course. 

egg balut, rabbit fetus, cow brain, frog legs, mini crab, clam meat... I find some pretty funky stuff at the market...


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 5, 2013)

You can feed all that?? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 6, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> You can feed all that??
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



mmmmm Rabit fedus soup...


----------



## tresh (Feb 6, 2013)

Seeing the size of my big guy's yawns...I'm wondering if he could eat a rabbit at this point. I'm not sure if I'm ready for that though.

Considering he keeps trying to eat the cat's tail lately, it might be time to move up to bigger prey for the brat.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 6, 2013)

Dubya, people parts are nasty and unhealthy, full of chemicals. I wouldn't feed it to any of my pets. Just sayin... However, they are probably well preserved with all the hot dogs and McNuggets we eat.

Dog poop is not organic if your dog gets oral heartworm preventative or flea products such as Comfortis...just sayin again.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 6, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> My dog eats my other dog's poop. Just knew everyone would want to know. . .
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Reuse, recycle. I wish my dogs did that. Then I would only have to clean up poop half the time. D, did you see "Human Centipede"?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Unfortunately yes.yes I did. One of my daughter's 'wilder ' friends brought it over a couple years back. I never want to see it again, and thanks for making me think of it again... haha. *shudder* *tries to stifle back vomit* 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

